# classic car road tax exemption



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I promised to post my news on this so here we go:

I emigrated from South Africa in September 2011 & shipped my classic Jeep over as well.

The car arrived in January 2012 & was allowed in on a tax free basis. PT registration was handled by an idiot who may have known about ordinary cars but had no idea about classic cars & because of that, I ended up having to pay E773 for the first year's road tax.

After a fair bit if research, I found out the car could be eligible for listing as a car of historical interest to Portugal so I joined the ACP (About E80) and then the ACP Classicos (About E50) and then supplied them with some info on the car and in return got a certificate of exemption to take alone to the financas when the road tax was due for renewal.

I did that today and an hour later had the document that said there was no tax to pay for the year........ I do have to renew the certificate and get the fiscal waiver every year. 

There is a hitch I was unaware of until today in that I'm restricted to a miserly 500 kms every year......... That doesn't worry me because I only use the car on high days and holidays and I'll maybe take it to a very occasional classic car show to exhibit but no more than that. 

Although I'd never do it myself, I guess some others might consider disconnecting the speedo for longer runs as a way over the restriction. 

All in all, I reckon the E130 or so a year to be a member of ACP/ACP Classicos is money very well spent. 

If anyone needs further info, please PRIVATE MESSAGE ME because I'm not a very frequent visitor here at the moment.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had a couple of PMs but can't reply to them so if anyone has questions you'll have to wait until I get to read them AND give me your email address in the message because my reply function has disappeared uo it's own arse.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HI steve. I have sent you a PM have you been able to reply to that? 

Will try and see what the problem is and get back to you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> HI steve. I have sent you a PM have you been able to reply to that?
> 
> Will try and see what the problem is and get back to you.


Nope...... I can read the message but can't reply.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Does this mean that if anybody brings a vehicle in and has it classed by the ACP as a car of historical importance that you are limited to 500kms per annum?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

oronero said:


> Does this mean that if anybody brings a vehicle in and has it classed by the ACP as a car of historical importance that you are limited to 500kms per annum?


I guess so.

I tried to PM you but don't have the facility but I think my email address is in my profile if you want to contact me.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I tried to PM you but don't have the facility but I think my email address is in my profile if you want to contact me.


I found an email from the link to your website and have sent a message, thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

And replied to.


----------

